# Autoglym High Definition Wax



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone used Autoglym High Definition Wax?? - any opinions/reviews etc?:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_539009_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

I've got some Halfords vouchers burning a hole in my pocket!! LOL!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have not used it but I hear is a good wax a good honest performer.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Plenty of threads about this on here, but I just pulled this one out quickly:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90756&highlight=autoglym+HD+wax


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

pangster said:


> Has anyone used Autoglym High Definition Wax?? - any opinions/reviews etc?:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_539009_langId_-1_categoryId_165527
> 
> I've got some Halfords vouchers burning a hole in my pocket!! LOL!!


I find it a great product excellent finish and durability and easy to use, :thumb:


----------



## 2322 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114668


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks all for the replies!!! I must be really crap at using the search function! 


so to confirm - this is a LSP? and needs to be applied and removed by hand?? (sorry for the noob questions!)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - wax on, wax off :lol:

thin layers using the pad that comes with it. I guess you could use a machine if you get a small amount on the pad and work over a thin layer, but probably not much advantage really.


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - wax on, wax off :lol:
> 
> thin layers using the pad that comes with it. I guess you could use a machine if you get a small amount on the pad and work over a thin layer, but probably not much advantage really.


LOL!!!... thanks for the reply! - so would you apply this on top of AG EGP?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you really wanted to, or right over SRP. 

If you put it over EGP make sure its had a day to fully cure first.


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> if you really wanted to, or right over SRP.
> 
> If you put it over EGP make sure its had a day to fully cure first.


:thumb: thanks for that!.. I'm still new to all of this detailing business!  :detailer: from what I've read I think the AG HD wax will be a good buy for me (and will use up some of my Halfords vouchers! LOL!).

my first attempts at detailing can be seen here! lol!:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113847

I've since invested in a Silverline and menzerna orange and yellow pads!  I think I'll get the Menzerna trial polishes as well and should be all set then.

Thanks for all the replies and advice!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

This might be useful: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114668


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ryand said:


> This might be useful: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114668


heh heh , the link points me back to this thread


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

I think its great use it over srp but if you search around you should get it for under 30 quid


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

i started using now for the summer and its great to use beads and sheet lovely and gives it a nice wet look


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

gug54321 said:


> i started using now for the summer and its great to use beads and sheet lovely and gives it a nice wet look


perfect! - just what I wanted to hear as I've now reserved it for collection tomorrow!  - along with some other bits and bobs!! :thumb:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

i will try to get some pics up it does look great and ease of use , about the only wax/polish i got that i can apply to the car all over in direct sun and its black, still comes off a breeze


----------



## kata_tutu (Jun 9, 2008)

pangster said:


> so to confirm - this is a LSP? and needs to be applied and removed by hand?? (sorry for the noob questions!)


Why would you need to remove the wax? After a couple of months - would you not just start again? SRP -> wax


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115130

Pics of my old golf with 1 coat of HD, it gives a nice result and whilst isn't the easiest to work with, it's not too hard either tbh - makes you just feel you've done something good, that's all.

I am impressed and surprised with the results:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

double check you dont want something else with your vouchers, its much cheaper on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autoglym-High...Q5fVehiclesQ5fCarPartsQ5fSMQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

def. dont leave for more than 10 mins though otherwise u'll be lying on the deck....strange i found it difficult even at 10 mins although this might because of using BoS now


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Just ordered my first tub of HD last night. Btw, I got it for £22.95 plus £2 postage /flex


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm really impressed with my HD wax - finish and durability.

I wouldn't bother using EGP first (nothing wrong with EGP) just don't think it's needed with HD. SRP then wax mate.


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

I got round to using the AG HD wax today and have to say I'm really impressed with the results - a couple of pics from my detailing today:





































As far as using it goes - it went on really easy - the sponge applicators they give you are great and are pre-dampened - I did find that buffing it off was easy enough as well.. a bit more effort required than AG EGP but not much.

:thumb:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

^ superb!

I have recently used it and it's a nice finish, good beading aswell - wait till it rains:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice shots Pangster :thumb:

I managed to squeeze my car in for a quick wash and wax, although I was only able to wax the centre of the car (bonnet/roof/boot) as it really was getting dark. Good thing is i can wash it again tomoro after it's cured nicely and cover the whole car, leaving 2 coats on the centre of the car :speechles

I've never used a true wax before, so this was a quick learning curve. Figuring out how to apply best, as I was having difficulty gripping the supplied applicator pad, so had to hold it thumb underneath and only use half the pad. Once I had sorted that, I was Karate Kid... Left to cure, and started buffin off. With my inexperience i had put too much on in some places, and that was haaaaaard to buff off, but once the cloth was moving it was fine.

I like it :thumb:

Even though it was really getting dark, the dew point hadn't hit, so I could see the improvement to the finish. Hopefully I get my chance to coat the whole car tomoro and will be able to get pics up.



Ps, what do you do with the applicator sponges when u have finished for the day? Can u leave them with wax on in the wet bag, or should u always wash then? Thanks


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Phill_S said:


> ^ superb!
> 
> I have recently used it and it's a nice finish, good beading aswell - wait till it rains:thumb:


thanks!! I've not used any proper waxes before.. But am very happy with this one!! The vouchers I got for my birthday came in useful after all!! LOL


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Edstrung said:


> Very nice shots Pangster :thumb:
> 
> I managed to squeeze my car in for a quick wash and wax, although I was only able to wax the centre of the car (bonnet/roof/boot) as it really was getting dark. Good thing is i can wash it again tomoro after it's cured nicely and cover the whole car, leaving 2 coats on the centre of the car :speechles
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Looking forward to seeing your pics/results! 

Regarding the applicator I just washed it in warm water and let dry on kitchen towel then popped back into it's bag.. I'll dampen it with QD the next time I go to use it!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

pangster said:


> Thanks!! Looking forward to seeing your pics/results!
> 
> Regarding the applicator I just washed it in warm water and let dry on kitchen towel then popped back into it's bag.. I'll dampen it with QD the next time I go to use it!


I wouldn't look forward too much, I found ANOTHER FING scratch, but I tried not to think of it when talking about the wax 

Thanks for the tip on the applicator, i shall give it a go now :thumb:

Also, I wish my car had fewer swirls, but hand SRP isn't enough :buffer:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

i just bunged the red foam applicator in the washer with my wash mit and drying towel on a low heat fast wash, came out like new and back in it's packet with the other one.

tbh i prefer other applicators for wax like the megs one, but used the red one that came with the HD kit for applying CG new look trim gel to trim and tyres and was great for that job, so they've been relegated to that job now.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Saw it in Daemon Tweeks catalogue and think i'll give it a buy. Old mans a big Autoglym fan so I'll trust his judgment that there good products.


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Washed the applicator out by hand with Washing up liquid, then found that the appliactor had gone hard when it dried. Wet it again to make sure and found it softend up quite well. Only one word for the HD wax - wow.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

swiftflo said:


> Washed the applicator out by hand with Washing up liquid, then found that the appliactor had gone hard when it dried. Wet it again to make sure and found it softend up quite well. Only one word for the HD wax - wow.


I am still using the 1st applicator, and keep them in a sandwich bag after use.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I am still using the 1st applicator, and keep them in a sandwich bag after use.


same here, rinse out, keep damp in a sarnie bag for perfect use next time!

:buffer: the front end of mine yesterday and topped with HDW, very nice. Will be working my way round the rest of the car bit by bit over coming weeks so will post when all done!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok good news and bad news.

Bad news is my brother had taken his camera back, and I'm not bothering with my 2mp camera phone, it wouldn't do any justice.

Good news is great. HD is over powered. The 'centre' of my car that I waxed yesterday was laughable when I washed it this afternoon before full body wax. I hosed the car down, it was dry instantly with fast sheeting. I washed the car with a wash mit, the soap ran off before i could pick up the hose to rinse it down. When I did put my towel over what beads were left after washing, the areas dried easier than the panels with just SRP/EGP.

Having finished the full wax, I'm shattered after buffing it all off. One finishing cloth wasn't enough, had to use the one that came with the kit to do the finishing buff. Very happy with the gloss. Hope it rains tonight tbh


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Edstrung said:


> Ok good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news is my brother had taken his camera back, and I'm not bothering with my 2mp camera phone, it wouldn't do any justice.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Edstrung said:


> Ok good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news is my brother had taken his camera back, and I'm not bothering with my 2mp camera phone, it wouldn't do any justice.
> 
> ...


Outdoors in daylight a 2meg camera is fine :thumb:

The hosting sites often reduce the resolution anyway.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

I've finished my first detail using HD wax on my 6-year old Leon.

Washed, clayed, then 2X AG SRP by hand, followed by 2X EGP just over an hour apart.

Left overnight, and then a coat of HD wax.

I'm mightily impressed, and in my opinion its certainly comparing well with other brands I've tried in the past.....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so i take its good then or would you say dodo supernatural not sure which to get


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

chrisc said:


> so i take its good then or would you say dodo supernatural not sure which to get


I think everyone that's used it and posted up on here seem quite happy with it! 

I can't say how it compares with others though.. but the results you can achieve with this seem very good! :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

think i may give it a try then its about half the price aswl


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I think u kinda move up the (price)scale as u progress. Give us all time, and money, and we'll try the next thing 

Just very happy with HD, and afaik its less than a third of Supernatural


----------

